# Mwave



## jwey (Aug 14, 2008)

Hope the guys o.k.... 

Breaking News : Montrose radio personality Rick Steele has been reported missing (Montrose, CO)


----------



## chrispy (Apr 6, 2004)

was at the m wave all day monday and the female sheriff told me to be careful but didn't stop me i wasn't yakin at the time but it was obvious what i was doing there wet gear and kayak and all. very ominous being the only one rippin it up all day knowing there was a missing person somwhere in the canal. there was a plastic liquor bottle trapped in surfers left eddy....all frickin day. ominous.


----------



## latenightjoneser (Feb 6, 2004)

jwey said:


> Hope the guys o.k....
> 
> Breaking News : Montrose radio personality Rick Steele has been reported missing (Montrose, CO)


 

Didn't know there was such a thing as an official "sheriff's posse".


----------

